

How to choose a Rails contractor - bkeepers
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2010/06/13/how-to-choose-a-rails-contractor/

======
spooneybarger
Most of the people I have ever contracted for, contract people like me because
nothing in this article telling them how to choose a rails contractor would
make any sense to them.

Wee bit of a catch-22 there.

